# Arizona and a New SD Law



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

This morning at 9:00 AM there will be an advisory committee meeting to review the language of SB 1166 that is currently being sponsored by Senator Kavanaugh in the state of Arizona. The attorney from the Arizona Center for Disability Law will also be attending.

Several points under consideration
~ To make the state statute follow the DOJ's definition of what is a service animal.
~ To make it against state statute to fake a disability in order to claim a pet as a service animal.
~ To possibly use FL's state statute as a basis for Arizona's new law.

One of the members of the committee is an associate of mine so I know the Federal SD information that she is presenting is the latest and most up to date available.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Any proposals or language which will allow for how the community can determine if a SD is legitimate? Or will they continue with the same old " it's verboten to ask" ? Or will they actually require documentation to substantiate that the SD is authentic?

This has always been a sore subject with me as those who truly require SDs sometimes get a bad rap by those who choose to operate outside the guidelines. Oh well, I just have to keep telling myself that rules don't apply to those who think they are "exceptions"........


SuperG


----------

